# [SOLVED] Bizhub 250 printer



## gerryTheMole (Mar 10, 2010)

I have VERY little experience of Macs. I have a konica minolta bizhub 250 which I have installed in a peer to peer network of 7 PCs and 4 Macs. Obviously there is no 'print server' and each desktop makes it's own connections. The PCs all work fine but the first mac (10.5.5) I have installed continually reports that the printer is busy. I have installed the driver package from konica and installed the printer as IPP and then entering it's IP address. I have not entered a queue name as I don't understand what that means and it seems unnecessary. I then gave it a name and selected the driver from the drop down. Where am I going wrong please?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

Being I have never messed with a setup of this nature, I wouldn't be of much help. It could be that the Windows PCs aren't completely letting go of the printer. What happens if all computers are off but the Mac, and then you turn the printer on, and once it is ready, you try printing to it?


----------



## gerryTheMole (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

I can't easily go back to try it - but I see your thinking. _*IF*_ that works then I am struggling to see a fix. Given they don't have, or want, a print server do you have any thoughts? (Of course it may not change anything).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

If this thing has a USB connection, they do make network things that turn USB only printers in network printers that may work. I believe that they basically act as a print server. Otherwise, I'm not sure what can be done. You may have to contact Konica Minolta for support and see what they say. They may know of some settings you have to configure to make everything happy.


----------



## gerryTheMole (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

I have used devices like that before, but they don't act as a print server, they act to convert the USB or parallel connection to an IP enabled box, so you can network a usb only machine without a host pc to share it from. I have asked them to try your obvious "perhaps it means what it says" (still kicking myself over that). There may be a timeout inactivity setting in the printer, or it may just be 1 rogue PC if you're right. I will see what they come back with today.


----------



## gerryTheMole (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

Just to let you know that I have resolved this. Someone suggested using Bonjour. The printer doesn't support bonjour due to it's age, but in researching this I found the print queue name should be 'ipp' and that sorted it. Thanks for your help anyway.

Regards

Gerry


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Bizhub 250 printer*

Good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## njentzsch (Aug 26, 2010)

I too had this problem with a KonicaMinolta BizHub C250. The 'ipp' for the queue worked on a Mac running Leopard, but not on a Snow Leopard machine. After much trial and error, I tried using the JetDirect instead of IPPrinting.....and it worked!!


----------

